# Pieces of Chicken Instead of Whole Bird



## primalinstinct (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been searching the forum and I can't seem to find an answer to my question so here goes. Can you smoke separate pieces of chicken such as legs, thighs, etc? If so, how long would you brine the pieces and what would IT be? I've never smoked chicken so any help would be great


----------



## fishwrestler (Jan 8, 2013)

Short answer, yes you can, I do skinless boneless chicken breast for the wife all the time. I brine minimum of 4 hours but usually overnight. I cook until 165 deg, I usually just cut a piece open to see if it is done. Same with the legs and thighs, usually need less time brinning as they are fatty,

Enjoy and post up some pictures of you try,

Regards

Robert


----------



## daveomak (Jan 8, 2013)

Tom, morning.... I just finished a turkey.....   I brined it whole and decided to cut it up to smoke.... worked very well...  It took about 5 hours.. the hind half needed about 2 minutes in the microwave to finish the cook... a little red in the joints....  no problem...  It was delish.. I brined it 48 hours in a 2% w/w brine mix.. 

Dave













jan 2013 Turkey.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 6, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

I have done Leg Quarters many times I brine over night and Smoke 'em. My MES only goes to 275*F so I smoke at 250*F until the IT hits 165*F then throw the Legs in a preheated 425*F Oven to Crisp the Skin and take the IT up to 175-180*F, I like legs well done they are a bit chewy at 165*F. However if I am doing Breasts I only smoke to 155*F then in the Oven to 165*F. Going much over 165*F and the Breasts gets dry easily...Here are some Recipes that I use all the time...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or Thyme

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Primal, I do chicken quarters (leg and thigh attached) all the time, they are my favorite "quick smoking" item, and really cheap.

As with the other guys above, I brine overnight and then smoke for 3-5 hours. Because I have propane smoker, I always ramp up the temp for the last 20 minutes to crisp the skin. Mesquite is my favorite wood to use becuase chicken is a mild meat and really picks up the smokey mesquite flavor, but do what you want, there's really no wrong wood.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks like you got your answer! I smoke chicken leg qtrs all the time for chicken salad!


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 8, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks everyone for the quick response. Q view will come by the weekend. Thanks for the help


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2013)

I very rarely brine my chicken. Usually because I buy the chicken the day I smoke it!!! I never have a problem wit hit turning out nice and moist! I smoke at a higher temp to get the skin nice and crisp. Good luck!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133830/mini-wsm-cook-number-two-spatchcock-chicken#post_912214


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 8, 2013)

So I can figure that I'll be smoking the chicken at a pretty high temp. Somewhere around 300 or so? How long does it usually take if I was going to do boneless breasts? I'm just trying to get an idea so I can plan ahead so I'm not eating at 8 at night lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2013)

primalinstinct said:


> So I can figure that I'll be smoking the chicken at a pretty high temp. Somewhere around 300 or so? How long does it usually take if I was going to do boneless breasts? I'm just trying to get an idea so I can plan ahead so I'm not eating at 8 at night lol


I typically shoot for 325* for chicken. Boneless breasts don't take all that long, at higher temps it's just like cooking them in the oven.


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I typically shoot for 325* for chicken. Boneless breasts don't take all that long, at higher temps it's just like cooking them in the oven.


Ok. So I'm lookin at around 2 or 3 hours or so?


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I very rarely brine my chicken. Usually because I buy the chicken the day I smoke it!!! I never have a problem wit hit turning out nice and moist! I smoke at a higher temp to get the skin nice and crisp. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133830/mini-wsm-cook-number-two-spatchcock-chicken#post_912214


x2 with Dirtsailor.  I never brine my poultry....there are just as many folks that do...that dont.  Never have had a problem with moist meat or anything.  The pieces took me less time than a whole bird.  I used leg quarters and they were very good.  Jump on in there and try it!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 8, 2013)

primalinstinct said:


> Ok. So I'm lookin at around 2 or 3 hours or so?


At 325*F A Boneless Breast will only take 30-60 Minutes, Legs 60-90 Minutes. I would highly recommend a Brine especially for Breasts. Is it absolutely necessary, NO but considering visiting Family requests my Chicken more than Steak or Seafood, I am more than convinced Brining makes a difference. If you want/like a fairly strong Smoke flavor go Low besides you will only need to Crisp the skin on Legs if you are doing any...JJ


----------



## primalinstinct (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll try it both ways and see what I prefer


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Will be using Chef Jimmy J's recipe (sounds great!) this weekend but have three questions:

1. Is it recommended to cut a whole chicken into pieces? Go for halves? Or just leave whole? If you go with cut up, do it prior to brining?  

2. I suspect that misting the chicken would cause a rubbery skin, but would misting help in keeping the interior moist?  

3. Would you still use a pan of water in the grille for added moisture if going for a crispy skin?

Thanks,

Gil


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 11, 2013)

MountainHawg said:


> Will be using Chef Jimmy J's recipe (sounds great!) this weekend but have three questions:
> 
> 1. Is it recommended to cut a whole chicken into pieces? Go for halves? Or just leave whole? If you go with cut up, do it prior to brining?
> 
> ...


Not sure which JJ recipe you're using but here's my 2 cents:

1. Any of the above can be done. It's a matter of preference, presentation, and time. Parts and pieces will cook faster than a whole chicken. I really like quarters and spatchcock for presentation. I don't brine my chickens but if I did I would cut up prior to brining.













8351550031_6ecdb9306f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 5, 2013






Spatchcocked













Paulina Chicken.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 29, 2012






A whole pile of whole chickens

2. No need to mist or for that matter brine for moist chicken.

3. I would use a dry or sand filled water pan and smoke the chicken at 325*, the skin will be nice and crisp and the meat will be nice and juicy!

Good luck and post some pictures of your results.


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks dirtsailor for the great advise. I will take some pics and post. I am planning to use Chef JJ's brine and rub posted above.


----------



## mountainhawg (Jan 13, 2013)

I followed Chef JJ'S brine recipe (posted above) with cut up chicken. I dried it on the plate for 24 hours then patted peanut oil on the pieces and sprinkled JJ's rub on them 4 hours prior to cooking:













Chick (1 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Jan 13, 2013






Got the smoking part of things going with one large chunk of apple and a smaller piece of oak, that's all the wood I used as my wife likes a light smoke. This actually turned out just right for me too. I smoked for 1.25 hours around 200-225 degrees then slowly increased the coals to increase heat (aluminum was for liver, no gizzard incl, drats): 













Chick (2 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Jan 13, 2013






After hour of increasing the heat/coals, time to put the chicken to the coals with direct grilling:













Chick (3 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Jan 13, 2013






After 45 minutes of direct heat, time for chow:













Chick (4 of 1).jpg



__ mountainhawg
__ Jan 13, 2013






My wife is a spice no sauce and I am a sauce person. This ended up quite tasty with a drop or two of hot sauce. The sugar flavor came through, and I might like brown sugar a tad better than the raw but using a lesser amount. I like the presentation of the chicken quite a bit with this rub and the meat was fairly moist for cut up chicken.

Yes, it was good and thanks Chef JJ! 

Gil


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 13, 2013)

Gil,

Your chicken looks Fantastic!!! Nice Smoke!!!!


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks great..... I do not brine my chicken, but usually will cut in half. Speeds the cook time up a lot....never compared the time difference..


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 13, 2013)

Chicken looks amazing! Good job!:drool


----------

